# Geographical Distribution of Covid 19



## llgon (25 Mar 2020)

As of 22nd March Dublin had by far the highest incidence of confirmed cases with a rate of 40 per 100,000. Far ahead of Westmeath with 24 and Cork with 23. Many counties in single figures. Are higher rates to be expected in cities and built-up areas? 

Tonight's sad announcement of the ninth death is in the East again, where all deaths have occurred. Is this noteworthy?

Not including Northern Ireland in the above where, despite much lower numbers of confirmed cases than here, there have now been seven deaths. 

With all the uncertainty over the testing regimes and reliability of the number of confirmed cases, are the numbers of deaths going to increasingly become the best indicator of infection rates? I remember seeing this mentioned on another thread.

Do we have a much bigger concentration of Covid 19 in the East and North of the island?


----------



## WaterWater (26 Mar 2020)

I was reading a post from Texas where it was reported that many of the Covid 19 cases were traced to major highway routes through Texas.
In Newfoundland where they have 67 cases, 44 of these were traced to a party visiting a funeral home.
In West Virginia the majority of cases were confirmed as being in a nursing home.

In Ireland we are being told that they are in the East of the country or South of the country etc.  We are not given any more information, except to state that there are clusters. Why?

I am not going to relax the precautions that I take if I am told that these clusters have been traced to a shopping centre in the West of Dublin, if I live in Dublin South but I may not be as anxious.

I am sure that those people who live in small towns in Texas away from the main highways can take some comfort.

Simon Harris keeps saying that he will be honest with people......I am beginning to think that he might be back talking the talk but not walking the walk.


----------



## Leo (26 Mar 2020)

WaterWater said:


> We are not given any more information, except to state that there are clusters. Why?



It's so that people in areas without clusters don't relax and stop distancing.


----------



## Fat Tony (26 Mar 2020)

County by county map below, not sure how often it's being updated









						Coronavirus | National Summary | RTÉ
					

Latest Coronavirus data from RTÉ News




					www.rte.ie


----------



## TrundleAlong (26 Mar 2020)

Leo said:


> It's so that people in areas without clusters don't relax and stop distancing.


 …….or to frighten people....


----------



## Leo (26 Mar 2020)

TrundleAlong said:


> …….or to frighten people....



How so?


----------



## IsleOfMan (26 Mar 2020)

Leo said:


> It's so that people in areas without clusters don't relax and stop distancing.



Why do you think they would?


----------



## Leo (26 Mar 2020)

IsleOfMan said:


> Why do you think they would?



Thousands of people are already ignoring advice. Did you not see the images from last weekend? Read the reports of Gardai being coughed at when trying to break up large groups of youths hanging out together, and warning a number of Wexford pubs who were ignoring the closure orders that it might be taken into consideration when their licenses come up for renewal?


----------



## TrundleAlong (27 Mar 2020)

Leo said:


> How so?



No wonder very few people are posting on the AAM threads, except the regulars, with comments like this. Do you think you could stop the smart Alec comments Leo?

Watch this comment being deleted.


----------



## Leo (27 Mar 2020)

TrundleAlong said:


> No wonder very few people are posting on the AAM threads, except the regulars, with comments like this. Do you think you could stop the smart Alec comments Leo?
> 
> Watch this comment being deleted.



Sorry, can I not ask people to explain the reasoning behind what they're thinking? IsleOfMan above asked me a similar question above, I don't see that question as being in any way smart. In fact I read it as a perfectly reasonable question, and replied to it as such.  How would you prefer that I phrased that question?


----------



## seamus m (27 Mar 2020)

Leo said:


> Thousands of people are already ignoring advice. Did you not see the images from last weekend? Read the reports of Gardai being coughed at when trying to break up large groups of youths hanging out together, and warning a number of Wexford pubs who were ignoring the closure orders that it might be taken into consideration when their licenses come up for renewal?


I don't believe they were Wexford pubs was it defn one in temple bar and 2 in south west Ireland


----------



## Leo (27 Mar 2020)

seamus m said:


> I don't believe they were Wexford pubs was it defn one in temple bar and 2 in south west Ireland



Gardai were on South East radio during the week stating a small number were ignoring the advice.

Edit, report on it here.


----------



## DeeKie (28 Mar 2020)

I would prefer if they names locations of clusters justifying higher alert status as that is the approach taken by countries with higher successes, eg Singapore


----------



## mathepac (28 Mar 2020)

Fat Tony said:


> County by county map below, not sure how often it's being updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last update 3 days ago according to the graphic.

Apart from all the double talk about the pandemic and almost everything associated with it, there's a degree of double counting in at least some of the graphical representations of the numbers. "TRANSMISSION BREAKDOWN" percentages add up to 110%, 55+28+15+12 = 110, "I'm 110% certain me numbers is righ', righ'" Maybe a Venn diagram is the correct way to represent the numbers but they don't know how to get one from Excel, SPSS or Statistica?


----------



## llgon (28 Mar 2020)

Of the 36 Covid-19 related deaths announced to date, 34 in the East, 1 each in South and North West.


----------

